

World's most powerful laser to tear apart the vacuum of space - sethbannon
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/science-news/8857154/Worlds-most-powerful-laser-to-tear-apart-the-vacuum-of-space.html

======
mattangriffel
Not content with merely understanding the universe, we are now intent on
literally destroying it. Go science.

